# Look at this lil cutie my sister found. Pittie mix?



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

We were over at my sisters last night having dinner and saw this lil girl out in the middle of the street. She was following a guy on a bike and we asked if it was his dog, he said no it wasn't and he didn't know where she came from. We called her over to us and she was extremely sweet. She rolled over on her back immediately for belly rubs. The front door was open and she just walked up in the house like she owned the place. lol My sis has been wanting a dog and she fell in love with her because she looks so much like Helena and is so sweet. We gave her a bath yesterday and my sis bought her some dog food. She seems pretty well mannered. I am not sure how old she is but I can tell shes very young because shes TINY and looks very puppyish. But she is in heat. So I am guessing that she might be having her first heat. She's pretty timid, I tried to play with her by throwing a stick and she rolled over on her back. I think she's been abused because thats what she kept doing. Anyhow here are some pics of her. I am going to help my sis find a place to get her spayed ASAP! What do ya'll think she's mixed with? She's really short and kinda long and a pittie head. I think she's part beagle and pittie.

Sorry wish I got better pics but she was kinda running all over the place lol


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

What makes you say beagle? She does look pit too me and she's sooo cute! But just because she rolls on her back imo does not necessarily mean she was abused. She may just be a very submissive dog. Dogs that are abused will flinch their eyes with a sudden movement of the arm or ccowar as tho preparing to be hit, if that makes sense. I think you should try to find her owners, they might miss her? But with all said I hope you get to keep her!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

she is probably missed , an thinkin you should contact your shelter incase they are lookin for her and check out the craigslist and such. taking her in off the street is great of you but to claim a dog and get attached when they may have a loving home elsewhere is wrong. there are legit reasons and accidents do happen when dogs get lose imagine if this was yours and the people who found her just decide to keep her.
hope she finds her home and in the case she isnt missed glad she found one that loves her.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't see any obvious mix in her. I would definitely contact the shelter and even local vets offices and put out fliers for a found dog and even a craigslit ad. Esp before you get her spayed. She is cute though.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She is a cutie. No sure if she's mixed or not but she sure is cute


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Beautiful dog!!!

I would put out some flyers and if no one claims her in 2 weeks, She looks well taken care of to be a stray but all in all she is beautiful


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone but I'm not the one keeping her my sister is. Personally I'd rather see her spayed first and then returned to her home if she has one.  lol There are too many backyard breeders in this area and irresponsible owners.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

teasha said:


> What makes you say beagle? She does look pit too me and she's sooo cute! But just because she rolls on her back imo does not necessarily mean she was abused. She may just be a very submissive dog. Dogs that are abused will flinch their eyes with a sudden movement of the arm or ccowar as tho preparing to be hit, if that makes sense. I think you should try to find her owners, they might miss her? But with all said I hope you get to keep her!


I agree. One of my dogs (my non-pittie one) is super submissive and will submit to you if you walk towards her and make eye contact. She came to us from my in-laws and she has been like this ever since they brought her home at 8 weeks.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

She's very cute! That's awesome your sister's taking her in & getting her spayed. While doing so you may want to check & see if she's chipped.

My only concern is if you do find owners, what if they purposefully let her wander off & what if they do it again... Had a similar situation happen with a dog of mine growing up, my step-dad purposefully left him in the middle of no where.  He was found nine years later due to the chip & the main reason he took him back was media response to the story relayed from the local pound.

Just really have to be careful these days, imo sounds like fate your sis found her


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Im sorry but i think you are wrong for this you and your sis. Its great you guys take in this dog to get her off the street and safe. but to nbot try and look for the owners and get there story about how or why she as free is horrible. there are legit reasons why she could hae escaped accidents happen im sure some of you have had dogs get out at some point and how would you feel if someone found him/her and rushed off got her fixed and claimed as there own. if you want the dog go about it the right way it could back fire and could have legal actions. if your not willing to do the work to at least try to find the owner contact the shelter who knows they may be calling them looking for her. and leave your number saying you will adopt her if they dont show. i think it speaks volumes of the type of person you and your sister are if you just take the dog like this. sorry this is my opinion its been buggin me since i first read this.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Glad you & your sis got the dog.
I agree just because its submissive does not mean its been abused.
Duece would do this all the time as a pup.

I also have to HIGHLY agree with everyone on finding this dogs owners and not 
make assumptions as to how the dog ended up on the streets and in your hands.
Nor is it anyones right to spay someones dogs with out their consent. I'm sorry
but I would be highly upset if someone returned my dog fixed and it was something
I did not want done. She could have escaped, the owners could be away on vacation
and the dog sitter lost her anything. It could very well be abandonment but til you have 
ventured all avenues of finding the owners and making it known that you have her in your or your sisters care, and waited the allotted time required to claim the dog, I wouldn't rush to judgement. Also if you spay her and find her owners, don't think your going to get your money back either since you would be taking it upon yourself to alter her ........


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> Im sorry but i think you are wrong for this you and your sis. Its great you guys take in this dog to get her off the street and safe. but to nbot try and look for the owners and get there story about how or why she as free is horrible. there are legit reasons why she could hae escaped accidents happen im sure some of you have had dogs get out at some point and how would you feel if someone found him/her and rushed off got her fixed and claimed as there own. if you want the dog go about it the right way it could back fire and could have legal actions. if your not willing to do the work to at least try to find the owner contact the shelter who knows they may be calling them looking for her. and leave your number saying you will adopt her if they dont show. i think it speaks volumes of the type of person you and your sister are if you just take the dog like this. sorry this is my opinion its been buggin me since i first read this.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

My neighbor is the same way. She found a dog running around. Went out the same day and bought all kinds of stuff for her. The next day the owners and police were at her door. I don't know all the details, but it can happen. I'd strongly encourage you and your sister to try to find this dog's owners before you go doing anything drastic like getting her spayed. I'm pretty sure you could get in some big trouble if the rightful owners didn't want it done. 

My dog got out of my yard once. I didn't let her loose and I love her to death. If somebody would have taken her I would have been heartbroken and angry. If I found them they'd be in a world of hurt.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> Im sorry but i think you are wrong for this you and your sis. Its great you guys take in this dog to get her off the street and safe. but to nbot try and look for the owners and get there story about how or why she as free is horrible. there are legit reasons why she could hae escaped accidents happen im sure some of you have had dogs get out at some point and how would you feel if someone found him/her and rushed off got her fixed and claimed as there own. if you want the dog go about it the right way it could back fire and could have legal actions. if your not willing to do the work to at least try to find the owner contact the shelter who knows they may be calling them looking for her. and leave your number saying you will adopt her if they dont show. i think it speaks volumes of the type of person you and your sister are if you just take the dog like this. sorry this is my opinion its been buggin me since i first read this.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:



DueceAddicTed said:


> Glad you & your sis got the dog.
> I agree just because its submissive does not mean its been abused.
> Duece would do this all the time as a pup.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:



A-Train said:


> I was thinking the same thing.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:



Pittielove29 said:


> My neighbor is the same way. She found a dog running around. Went out the same day and bought all kinds of stuff for her. The next day the owners and police were at her door. I don't know all the details, but it can happen. I'd strongly encourage you and your sister to try to find this dog's owners before you go doing anything drastic like getting her spayed. I'm pretty sure you could get in some big trouble if the rightful owners didn't want it done.
> 
> My dog got out of my yard once. I didn't let her loose and I love her to death. If somebody would have taken her I would have been heartbroken and angry. If I found them they'd be in a world of hurt.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> Im sorry but i think you are wrong for this you and your sis. Its great you guys take in this dog to get her off the street and safe. but to nbot try and look for the owners and get there story about how or why she as free is horrible. there are legit reasons why she could hae escaped accidents happen im sure some of you have had dogs get out at some point and how would you feel if someone found him/her and rushed off got her fixed and claimed as there own. if you want the dog go about it the right way it could back fire and could have legal actions. if your not willing to do the work to at least try to find the owner contact the shelter who knows they may be calling them looking for her. and leave your number saying you will adopt her if they dont show. i think it speaks volumes of the type of person you and your sister are if you just take the dog like this. sorry this is my opinion its been buggin me since i first read this.


:goodpost::clap::clap::clap::goodpost:


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Everyone here is right. We as a shelter HAVE TO hold our incoming animals 7 whole days, we do not make them available till day 8. We CANNOT fix them before this, but we do vx them so they are safe. Only after a full 7 days do they become ours. I shoulda said it earlier.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Thanks everyone but I'm not the one keeping her my sister is. Personally I'd rather see her spayed first and then returned to her home if she has one.  lol There are too many backyard breeders in this area and irresponsible owners.


Okay, so let me get this straight so I'm clear. You found a dog, that wasn't emaciated or obviously abused. And you think you have the right to spay someone elses dog. Why? Who's to say that this dog doesn't belong to someone who is just as loving and knowedgable of the breed as you? Who's to say that the reason she's not spayed is because her parents had a history of being allergic to anestethia? And the biggest thing is, you're stealing someones dog if you keep it! Even if your sister keeps the dog you're still an accessory to the fact. You have no right to keep it before even trying to find its owner and you def don't have a right to spay it. How would you feel if one of your dogs got out and someone found it and was like "hey I'ma keep this dog". You'd be distraught i'm sure. The responsible thing to do is try to find it's owner.

Not that you're going to listen to me, or anyone else here. You're goign to do what you want. Just know that I think it's pretty shady....just sayin'...


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Have you considered the fact that may even be a show animal or working stock? Please do the right thing before you run off and spay a dog that you have NO IDEA about. They may have a loving owner who's doing everything to find her and by not putting out the word you have killed that persons heart. 3 of my dogs are show/working animals and are not s/n mind you if my female goes in heat she's under lock and key but if its a first heat you can't always know when that's going to happen so please do the right thing if not... well then as angel said that speaks wonders for who you are.


----------



## Rondacker (Jan 12, 2010)

Wingman said:


> Okay, so let me get this straight so I'm clear. You found a dog, that wasn't emaciated or obviously abused. And you think you have the right to spay someone elses dog. Why? Who's to say that this dog doesn't belong to someone who is just as loving and knowedgable of the breed as you? Who's to say that the reason she's not spayed is because her parents had a history of being allergic to anestethia? And the biggest thing is, you're stealing someones dog if you keep it! Even if your sister keeps the dog you're still an accessory to the fact. You have no right to keep it before even trying to find its owner and you def don't have a right to spay it. How would you feel if one of your dogs got out and someone found it and was like "hey I'ma keep this dog". You'd be distraught i'm sure. The responsible thing to do is try to find it's owner.
> 
> Not that you're going to listen to me, or anyone else here. You're goign to do what you want. Just know that I think it's pretty shady....just sayin'...


:goodpost::goodpost:

It would break my heart if my dog got loose by accident, and I never saw him again because someone decided to keep him as their own..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well speaking as a person that has done rescue work for 28yrs or so. I NEVER posted I found a dog. I would call the vets and tell them I hada dog and if anyone called about a lost dog get the discription and call me I would call the owner if I had their dog. I did vaccinate the dogs. I would say that 9 times out of 10 the dog was dumped.

In MN there is a 7day rule. If no one comes forward after 7 days the dog is yours. This rule can vary from county to county as in Beltrami county it is only 5days.

Megan you should keep an eye out for lost dogs posted in the paoer and on the radio. *Do not spay *that girl until you know for sure that she has no owner.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think whoever owns this dog obviously doesn't care enough or doesn't deserve the dog back. HOw in the world do you loose your pup? I mean seriously, no collar with no tag and just roaming out in the middle of the street? What kind of owner is that?

I am a 100% on Megan's side to spay the dog and their irresponsible owner shows up then too bad for them because they won't be able to breed the poor dog. If you cannot safely contain the dog then why would you keep this dog intact? 

I mean don't we all say this as a community we all get really angry about dog attacks in the news ! well this is a fine example of someone not supervising their dog and not being able careful enough to contain it. Luckily this dog is not human agressive and it did not hurt anyone but if it then everyone would be cursing at the owner and calling them irresponsible. If the owner of the dog could not safely contain the dog what makes you people think that this person will be careful enough to stop it from having an accidential liter of puppies?

I say you spay the dog and if the owners show up which I doubt they will they can deal with a shelter or something to make sure they are responsible enough to own this dog.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Well I am not on anyone's side but the decent thing to do before keeping a stray dog would be to at least post flyer's and call the pound to check and see if someone has reported the dog missing some dogs have microchips as well and if the dog just escaped which could have been the case at least the dog has a chance of being reunited with it's owner. After 2 weeks of searching for the owner and at least putting in some effort to find it's owner only then would I make a claim to keep the dog. But I wouldn't just take a dog off the street and spay it claiming it to be my dog without at least trying to find it's owner first unless it was an obvious case of a neglected or abused dog. Sometimes dogs get out it happens that does not always make someone a bad owner depending on the circumstances of the escape. If it was my sister doing this I would try to convince her to at least make an attempt to find the dogs owner before making any plans to keep the dog JMO

PS had the owner have been found you could have educated them about chain set up's kenneling, fencing ect. would have been a great opportunity to educate But without even looking for the owner you won't have that chance.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I think you should do something call the shelter give them your number incase the owners are loking for them , check cl listings for missing dogs, call local vets. there are many reasons a dog can get out anyone here have young kids who dont always watch when they open doors???? some dogs bolt. or visitors or babysitters??? its not always a bad owner mistakes happen. 
I can only say I hope that however youtreat people and there property that it comes back to you. heaven forbid if helena ever gets out somehow and someone takes her in and claims as her own without even looking to see if someone was missing her.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

davidfitness83 said:


> I think whoever owns this dog obviously doesn't care enough or doesn't deserve the dog back. HOw in the world do you loose your pup? I mean seriously, no collar with no tag and just roaming out in the middle of the street? What kind of owner is that?
> 
> I am a 100% on Megan's side to spay the dog and their irresponsible owner shows up then too bad for them because they won't be able to breed the poor dog. If you cannot safely contain the dog then why would you keep this dog intact?
> 
> ...


Stack has gotten out without a collar. That doesn't make a bad owner. Repeatedly letting your dog get loose makes an irresponsible owner. Had he been found by someone and neutered I would have been extremely mad and sued the crap outta the people.

You have no right to alter a dog you know nothing about. Sometimes dogs get loose it does happen. Not everyone collars their dogs at home. Seeing as she looks younger this could have been the first time she decided to jump the fence.

Take the dog to a shelter or at least attempt to find the owners.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Stack has gotten out without a collar. That doesn't make a bad owner. Repeatedly letting your dog get loose makes an irresponsible owner.


I agree well said:goodpost: I know my older dog's in the past have ripped/chewed rabbies tags and collars off lol .. Tag's fall off all the time so now I keep them in the house in a file. When my dogs are indoors I don't usually keep the collars on we don't know the circumstances on how this young dog escaped so who shouldn't judge the owner without having all the facts first. Dogs get out It does happen especially with bulldogs!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

I want to say THANK YOU for taking this baby in off the streets; however as someone that has done some street rescues myself good advice has been given above. I also wanted to say (don't know if they do it in your neck of the woods) but here you can place a free ad in the classifieds for a found dog ad, just give a basic description i.e. where found what type of dog (sex is up to you) and have people call with details to see if they match. Also I would put up signs (no pic) same as ad in newspaper and one or 2 ads on CL. If not then I would give it a couple of weeks (cross your fingers she didn't lock with anybody) and let her come out of season. THEN if you have been unsuccessful with finding the owners get her fixed and settle down and enjoy your new pet.

However be careful we have had someone at the vet find two chi's waited a month for the owners to be found, got them vac, neutered and treated for heartworms THEN the owner saw the dog in his yard and came after him with the police and they got the dogs back. (they later gave them back to him as they had gotten 2 more chi's in the mean time and 4 dogs where to much for them) but just a word of advise, the dog does not seem to be obviously neglected to a point where you would stand a chance in court (completely emaciated, horrible skin infected muscle wasted mange case ect).

Good luck with whatever you decide and keep us updated!!!! :roll:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

If you can't safely contain your dog it should not be intact period. This is why shelters are overflowing with our breed. If Bernie ran out of my yard and someone neutered him I can't be angry I deserve it for not watching him and being irresponsible. There is no excuse to let your dog unsupervised and be allowed to have a chance to escape specially with this breed.

Arguing that it is a mistake and that it can happen is so hypocritical because if that dog had gone out and killed someone's or bit someone everyone would be crying about how irresponsible the owner is and because of this attack there will be more fuel for BSL.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok I see a lot of good points here but things do happen. My house got broken into a little over a year ago. They came in through the back gate and broke the lock on it. When they kicked in the back door Marley scared them away, but the gate was left open. He wondered out. All he did was run down the street to my mom's house but if someone found him and just kept him I would be heartbroken. That's my baby and I do love and care for him very well. It was not any of our faults that he was out that day. Things can happen. I would at least make sure she is truly a stray and doesn't have someone missing her.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> If you can't safely contain your dog it should not be intact period. This is why shelters are overflowing with our breed. If Bernie ran out of my yard and someone neutered him I can't be angry I deserve it for not watching him and being irresponsible. There is no excuse to let your dog unsupervised and be allowed to have a chance to escape specially with this breed.
> 
> Arguing that it is a mistake and that it can happen is so hypocritical because if that dog had gone out and killed someone's or bit someone everyone would be crying about how irresponsible the owner is and because of this attack there will be more fuel for BSL.


That's absurd. Who's to say the dog wasn't on a chain with a collar, then the dog saw a rabbit and broke it's collar? Plus there are other ways dogs can get loose by ACCIDENT. We've owned dogs that would bolt for the door someone held it open too long while coming in or going out. Does that make us bad owners? I just think it's crazy how you all automatically assume that it's some horrible dog owner who blanned on breeding the bitch over and over or some crapt...assumptions get us all in trouble. Try and find the owner, if you can't, then spay and keep the dog. Because that's the right thing to do...


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I agree 100% with trying to find the owner and not keeping the dog like that. But I still think the owner should be confronted regarding that.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Someone could have even snatched her out of her own yard and then dumped her.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wingman said:


> That's absurd. Who's to say the dog wasn't on a chain with a collar, then the dog saw a rabbit and broke it's collar? Plus there are other ways dogs can get loose by ACCIDENT. We've owned dogs that would bolt for the door someone held it open too long while coming in or going out. Does that make us bad owners? I just think it's crazy how you all automatically assume that it's some horrible dog owner who blanned on breeding the bitch over and over or some crapt...assumptions get us all in trouble. Try and find the owner, if you can't, then spay and keep the dog. Because that's the right thing to do...


So you are saying it's ok if a pit gets out of a yard and gets loose and attacks another dog because it was a mistake and it can happen?

I mean the whole base of our community here is responsible ownership. If your dog bolts out of your door then your dog is not trained and you shouldn't leave the door open when your dog is not crated. I mean all of this stuff can be prevented obviously if someone breaks into your home and your dog is left there alone now that is totally different and that is not something you can plan for. But if you own gamedogs and they are on a chain spot and the dog breaks the chainspot then the owner is seriously irresponsible not to know what type of hardware to use to properly contain the dog. And then we all go out on a rant and complain about irresponsible ownership.

My dogs are not allowed to be in the yard unless they are being watched. My dogs will not be walked out of my house unless they are on a leash even if it is 10 feet to get in to the car. IF I have company coming over I crate my dogs until everyone gets there so the door is not wide open while my dogs are out. This is simple common sense to prevent an escape. If the door opened and my dogs were in the living room will they bolt out? I dont think so but I know dogs are dogs and I am the human so I gotta be the responsible one.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

There can be circumstances beyond our control as to how a dog can get lost, it is unfortunate but it happens. I am not opposed to the dog being fixed but if the pup has an owner it should ultimately be there decision. However I do see your point DF but still the responsible thing to do as a rescuer is to first try to find the owner first and formost.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

david you said if this dog attacked someone everyone would be calling bad owner well DUHHHHH any HA dog should not be kept they should have been dealt with already theres no excuse for that and yes it would be a bad owner for 1st , not disposing of a HA dog properly and B. if keeping a HA dog not having it chained sufficiently. this dog is obviously not HA and I know lots of dogs that have gotten out for legit reasons . My aunts place was broken into and her 2 dogs got out and ran scarred lukcly someone found them and RETURNED them. You cant jump to the worst conclusion on people things happen. And who knows maybe this dog was dumped but its the fact that she never even tried to look didnt make any calls nothin just jumped to im gonna get her fixed ASAP. How is this OK?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

aimee235 said:


> Someone could have even snatched her out of her own yard and then dumped her.


:goodpost: I wasn't going to comment in this thread, but everyone has made good points. Megan, I'm going to go with the majority of the vote here and say that you and/or your sister at least make an honest attempt to find the dog's rightful owner, and if not claimed after 30 days, please, by all means feel free to get her vet checked, spayed and keep her. But, I know my dogs have escaped before too (when I had dogs), and I didn't keep collars on my dogs in the home, mainly b/c I don't like the permanent cowlick they get from the collar. I can only imagine how it would feel if my dog got out and someone found him/her but didn't bother to find me or return my dog. Put yourself in this person's shoes, give them the benefit of the doubt here. You don't know the circumstances on how this girl got loose, or why, let alone what type of background the dog has, or what type of home the dog came from. Do the RIGHT thing, the morally honest thing, and try to find the dog's owners before taking to the dog like it's your own. That's all I have to say on the matter.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

davidfitness83 said:


> So you are saying it's ok if a pit gets out of a yard and gets loose and attacks another dog because it was a mistake and it can happen?
> 
> I mean the whole base of our community here is responsible ownership. If your dog bolts out of your door then your dog is not trained and you shouldn't leave the door open when your dog is not crated. I mean all of this stuff can be prevented obviously if someone breaks into your home and your dog is left there alone now that is totally different and that is not something you can plan for. But if you own gamedogs and they are on a chain spot and the dog breaks the chainspot then the owner is seriously irresponsible not to know what type of hardware to use to properly contain the dog. And then we all go out on a rant and complain about irresponsible ownership.
> 
> My dogs are not allowed to be in the yard unless they are being watched. My dogs will not be walked out of my house unless they are on a leash even if it is 10 feet to get in to the car. IF I have company coming over I crate my dogs until everyone gets there so the door is not wide open while my dogs are out. This is simple common sense to prevent an escape. If the door opened and my dogs were in the living room will they bolt out? I dont think so but I know dogs are dogs and I am the human so I gotta be the responsible one.


Gotta love your perfect world but thats not how life works. Sh*t happens.

Also why do you keep talking about the dog attacking or doing something wrong when that has nothing to do with this loose dog.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Even with all the precautions in the world, an accident can still happen. No one is perfect.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> So you are saying it's ok if a pit gets out of a yard and gets loose and attacks another dog because it was a mistake and it can happen?
> 
> I mean the whole base of our community here is responsible ownership. If your dog bolts out of your door then your dog is not trained and you shouldn't leave the door open when your dog is not crated. I mean all of this stuff can be prevented obviously if someone breaks into your home and your dog is left there alone now that is totally different and that is not something you can plan for. But if you own gamedogs and they are on a chain spot and the dog breaks the chainspot then the owner is seriously irresponsible not to know what type of hardware to use to properly contain the dog. And then we all go out on a rant and complain about irresponsible ownership.
> 
> My dogs are not allowed to be in the yard unless they are being watched. My dogs will not be walked out of my house unless they are on a leash even if it is 10 feet to get in to the car. IF I have company coming over I crate my dogs until everyone gets there so the door is not wide open while my dogs are out. This is simple common sense to prevent an escape. If the door opened and my dogs were in the living room will they bolt out? I dont think so but I know dogs are dogs and I am the human so I gotta be the responsible one.


Okay so HIGH FIVE to you. You are the PERFECT example of what a dog owner should be. You never make mistakes, because hell, like I said you're perfect. Psssh....get off your high horse man, ACCIDENTS happen and to think otherwise and assume the worse is a farse.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

See the thing everyone here is so quick to jump at dog attacks and blame the dog owners but in this "scenario" it is ok to make mistakes. 

Everyone is entitled to their opinion but I think with all the BS our breed is dealing with and the bans, containing the breed properly is a must. If you guys want to think I am saying I am perfect then you are misunderstanding me. I know mistakes can happens such as relying on my dog not to run out the door or hop the fence, so what do I do ? I think ahead and I don't put the dog in that situation. 

If this story was about that dog getting out and bitting someone or bitting someone's dog everyone's opinion about containment would be a lot different.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Heck I learn something new everyday from people but I learned a few things about this breed and I put them to work everyday. My first unpapered pit was put to sleep because he was inches away from digging his way out of my yard and attacking my neighbors, luckily I was there to pull him back by his legs, the vet told me not to take the dog back again unless he was drugged up because he became extremely agitated and tried to bite the vet techs when he was crated. I knew I couldn't contain a human agressive pit so what did it do? the necessary to prevent one more attack to make headlines.

The day I cannot perform like a responsible owner to protect this beautiful breed from making the 5'oclock news is the day I will stop owning the breed.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> See the thing everyone here is so quick to jump at dog attacks and blame the dog owners but in this "scenario" it is ok to make mistakes.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to their opinion but I think with all the BS our breed is dealing with and the bans, containing the breed properly is a must. If you guys want to think I am saying I am perfect then you are misunderstanding me. I know mistakes can happens such as relying on my dog not to run out the door or hop the fence, so what do I do ? I think ahead and I don't put the dog in that situation.
> 
> If this story was about that dog getting out and bitting someone or bitting someone's dog everyone's opinion about containment would be a lot different.


Lol Okay....you're right you're right, I bow before your vast knowledge sir. Here I'll even kiss your feet. Happy now? Good. Done.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ok but this isnt about containment its about taking someones dog and not looking for them at all and saying they are getting them fixed asap. were just saying there are things that happen like i stated above when my aunts house got broken into things happen and taking a dog in this manner is stealing. at least go through the proper steps and if its not claimed then go ahead with the plans to keep her n such.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> But if you own gamedogs and they are on a chain spot and the dog breaks the chainspot then the owner is seriously irresponsible not to know what type of hardware to use to properly contain the dog. And then we all go out on a rant and complain about irresponsible ownership. .


Here's the thing depending how long you have been in these dog's your bound to have a mess up @ some point. I strongly believe in checking hardware daily for chain set up's and keeping a yard secure and monitoring the yard daily if your dogs are out door dogs.

Now some people have kids ... Young kids are known to leave door's open or they forget to lock them. Heck even young teens. It happens even the best trained kids forget sometimes. All it would take is for a door to be left open in the house for a dog to escape.

I have plenty of common sense and know that even the best bulldog owner's can have mishap's seen it happen plenty of times. I don't know every owner or every situation but I do know on a rare occasion a dog can escape from a yard. If an owner has a dog that is constantly getting out that owner needs his/her butt kicked and shouldn't own a dog period let alone a bulldog. BUT if it's a one time occurrence or rare occasion that it happens well that's a different story.

We don't know what happened in this situation so speculation is not going to do us any good but going off the condition in which the dog was found I would say it was most likely an accident either by a novice owner or maybe even an exp owner who had a dog brake loose in a rare circumstance.

If it was a novice she's got heart could have taken the time to invite the owner here or educate on how to properly contain dogs. Yes the key is responsible ownership but educating oneself is also the key to becoming a responsible owner it's up to responsible dog owner's to constantly be educating other's as well as educating our selves. This could have been an owner who needed education or direction we will never know because know one took the time to even try to locate the owner to find out.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wingman said:


> Lol Okay....you're right you're right, I bow before your vast knowledge sir. Here I'll even kiss your feet. Happy now? Good. Done.


I don't agree with just taking a stray dog and making it your own until you look for the owner maybe I jump the gun with that, but the owner should be held accountable. Since you are a V.I.P you are allowed to say anything you want so I am not going to argue with you, all I have to say is that my opinion or thoughts do not matter. The only thing that matters is keeping the breed away from the spotlight no matter what and the more people are educated about the breed and its capacity the quicker we can prevent stupid incidents like this from happening.

If you think I am overreacting why don't you google "pitbull attacks 2010" and see how many articles you find and how many of them describe a dog getting out of the house/dooor/yard mauling someone.

Don't you see a pattern here?


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Here's the thing depending how long you have been in these dog's your bound to have a mess up @ some point. I strongly believe in checking hardware daily for chain set up's and keeping a yard secure and monitoring the yard daily if your dogs are out door dogs.
> 
> Now some people have kids ... Young kids are known to leave door's open or they forget to lock them. Heck even young teens. It happens even the best trained kids forget sometimes. All it would take is for a door to be left open in the house for a dog to escape.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Here's the thing depending how long you have been in these dog's your bound to have a mess up @ some point. I strongly believe in checking hardware daily for chain set up's and keeping a yard secure and monitoring the yard daily if your dogs are out door dogs.
> 
> Now some people have kids ... Young kids are known to leave door's open or they forget to lock them. Heck even young teens. It happens even the best trained kids forget sometimes. All it would take is for a door to be left open in the house for a dog to escape.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::clap:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I don't agree with just taking a stray dog and making it your own until you look for the owner maybe I jump the gun with that, but the owner should be held accountable. Since you are a V.I.P you are allowed to say anything you want so I am not going to argue with you, all I have to say is that my opinion or thoughts do not matter. The only thing that matters is keeping the breed away from the spotlight no matter what and the more people are educated about the breed and its capacity the quicker we can prevent stupid incidents like this from happening.
> 
> If you think I am overreacting why don't you google "pitbull attacks 2010" and see how many articles you find and how many of them describe a dog getting out of the house/dooor/yard mauling someone.
> 
> Don't you see a pattern here?


Okay I WAS going to leave this alone, but now....ha. I'm a VIP so I can say whatever I want? What?? I'm disagreeing with you, then in order to end this lil argument, I said my piece. Me being a VIP has nothing to do with me being able to express my opinion good sir, nothing at all.

What confuses me is how you seem to think that pit owners should be the exception to the rule that humans make mistakes. Even well established breeders with hardcore kennel setups have dogs that get out. Ever heard of a "yard accident" where a dog gets loose and gets after another dog? I'm sure that it was all the owners fault and he/she was irresponsible, right? NO mistakes/accidents HAPPEN. To expect anything different is absurd. I understand that our dogs should be contained properly, but dogs do escape, it happens. You make me laugh....really do...


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wingman said:


> Okay I WAS going to leave this alone, but now....ha. I'm a VIP so I can say whatever I want? What?? I'm disagreeing with you, then in order to end this lil argument, I said my piece. Me being a VIP has nothing to do with me being able to express my opinion good sir, nothing at all.
> 
> What confuses me is how you seem to think that pit owners should be the exception to the rule that humans make mistakes. Even well established breeders with hardcore kennel setups have dogs that get out. Ever heard of a "yard accident" where a dog gets loose and gets after another dog? I'm sure that it was all the owners fault and he/she was irresponsible, right? NO mistakes/accidents HAPPEN. To expect anything different is absurd. I understand that our dogs should be contained properly, but dogs do escape, it happens. You make me laugh....really do...


I am not talking about yard accidents, I am talking about a dog hoping out of a fence or a door going out to the public where it can be a danger to people and dogs.

A yard accident is a little different than that because it is in your property with your own dogs and having a bunch of DA dogs living in the same space it is bound to happen. So I am not talking about that at all..


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

David are you serious? I think we all understand that a loose pit is NO GOOD, but you seem to think that accidents can't happen. And you seem to be so eager and willing to condem and owner who's dog does "escape". They don't call it an "escape" because you wanted it to happen. From the looks of the dog, it was well fed and respectibly cared for, so you assuming that it was just another dumb owner who lazily monitored there dog is ridick. You know what they say about assuming?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

VIP doesn't mean you can say anything you want, it just means you have access to the VIP section and in there you can use what ever desired language you want or voice your opinion totally free of editing even if its insulting.

Out here you can voice yourself as well minus the insults ... you want insults go to VIP ..... other wise continue to voice your opinion til we decide this thread has had enough .....


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Wingman said:


> You know what they say about assuming?


LOL assumptions are the cause of all eff up's :roll:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wingman said:


> David are you serious? I think we all understand that a loose pit is NO GOOD, but you seem to think that accidents can't happen. And you seem to be so eager and willing to condem and owner who's dog does "escape". They don't call it an "escape" because you wanted it to happen. From the looks of the dog, it was well fed and respectibly cared for, so you assuming that it was just another dumb owner who lazily monitored there dog is ridick. You know what they say about assuming?


I think I jumped the gun on saying that she jst go head and fix the dog, you guys are right there is gotta be an explanation or a reasonable timeframe to give the owners to look for the dog at least before it can be owned by someone else.

I guess my only concern is that I hope that if the dog finds the owner they learn from their mistakes and do not have an escape situation again.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok you guys are seriously fighting over nothing now. My sisters kids let the dog out when she was at work at it ran off the day after I made this post. Let me remind you all that my sister is 28 years old, has 4 kids, a house of her own and DOES NOT LIVE WITH ME. This dog was NOT my responsibility. I was going to talk with my sis about finding the dogs real home but by the time I asked how the dog was doing the next day it was already gone. 

She ended up getting a free dog from someone who was giving it away.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> I think I jumped the gun on saying that she jst go head and fix the dog, you guys are right there is gotta be an explanation or a reasonable timeframe to give the owners to look for the dog at least before it can be owned by someone else.
> 
> I guess my only concern is that I hope that if the dog finds the owner they learn from their mistakes and do not have an escape situation again.


:goodpost::goodpost: thank you thats all I was saying.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> I think I jumped the gun on saying that she jst go head and fix the dog, you guys are right there is gotta be an explanation or a reasonable timeframe to give the owners to look for the dog at least before it can be owned by someone else.
> 
> I guess my only concern is that I hope that if the dog finds the owner they learn from their mistakes and do not have an escape situation again.


Hey David I get the frustration believe me know one is more sick an tired of seeing the stupid and irresponsible owner's who just buy these dogs without having a clue on how to properly care for them or just to say hey I own a bulldog. I know where your frustration comes from but we just have to remember not every situation is the same. Without knowing what happened we can't really say if the owner was a good or bad owner. But I respect the fact you are admitting you may have jumped the gun or at least rethought your position and looked at this from another angle. :clap:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Hey David I get the frustration believe me know one is more sick an tired of seeing the stupid and irresponsible owner's who just buy these dogs without having a clue on how to properly care for them or just to say hey I own a bulldog. I know where your frustration comes from but we just have to remember not every situation is the same. Without knowing what happened we can't really say if the owner was a good or bad owner. But I respect the fact you are admitting you may have jumped the gun or at least rethought your position and looked at this from another angle. :clap:


I learn something new everyday:roll:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Kudos to you David I was about to shut it down but I like how yall met in the middle of yalls opinions on matter of loose dogs ... accident or not


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Ok you guys are seriously fighting over nothing now.* My sisters kids let the dog out when she was at work at it ran off the day after I made this post*. Let me remind you all that my sister is 28 years old, has 4 kids, a house of her own and DOES NOT LIVE WITH ME. This dog was NOT my responsibility. I was going to talk with my sis about finding the dogs real home but by the time I asked how the dog was doing the next day it was already gone.
> 
> She ended up getting a free dog from someone who was giving it away.


Megan, sorry but if your sister lost a dog that was already lost ... why in the world would you let her get a new one? Now that is irresponsible ownership even if you only had the dog one day. I really hope your educating her on containment.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Megan, sorry but if your sister lost a dog that was already lost ... why in the world would you let her get a new one? Now that is irresponsible ownership even if you only had the dog one day. I really hope your educating her on containment.


agreed, now THAT i believe is david's whole point :hammer:


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Ok you guys are seriously fighting over nothing now. My sisters kids let the dog out when she was at work at it ran off the day after I made this post. Let me remind you all that my sister is 28 years old, has 4 kids, a house of her own and DOES NOT LIVE WITH ME. This dog was NOT my responsibility. I was going to talk with my sis about finding the dogs real home but by the time I asked how the dog was doing the next day it was already gone.
> 
> She ended up getting a free dog from someone who was giving it away.


She got another dog after not being able to contain the first one for more than a day? lol....that just strikes me as being real responsible right there. Got any pics of this "new" dog?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Megan, sorry but if your sister lost a dog that was already lost ... why in the world would you let her get a new one? Now that is irresponsible ownership even if you only had the dog one day. I really hope your educating her on containment.


LOL Let her get a new one? I guess she didn't know she had to ask my permission. :rofl: Seriously though, I will talk to her. But I can only do so much talking.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wingman said:


> She got another dog after not being able to contain the first one for more than a day? lol....that just strikes me as being real responsible right there. Got any pics of this "new" dog?


Nope it's just a furry little mutt she got from someone in the wal mart parking lot.


----------

